# Repticon's ICExpo MYRTLE BEACH, SC Sept 24 & 25



## Repticon (Jul 15, 2011)

Repticon is proud to announce the first ever ICExpo, the International Carolina Expo for Reptile and Amphibian Keepers! This new show will be held at the fabulous Myrtle Beach Convention Center on September 24 & 25, 2011, and is designed to be a companion event to the renowned and long-running FIRExpo show in Florida, which will be held the weekend prior. Plans are underway to make this one of Repticon's biggest and most exciting events of the year, so check back to learn what will be happing during the 10 days of Repticon FIRE and ICE!
Featuring reptile and amphibian breeders and wholesalers, reptile pet products and supplies, educational seminars and exhibits, and fun-filled activities for the entire family!

Show Hours:

Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00 am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm 

Admission:

One Day Admission
Adults - $10.00
Children (5-12) - $5.00,
Four and under FREE! 
Two Day VIP Ticket
Adults - $12.00 (online), $15 (at door)
Children - $5.00
Four and under FREE!











FIRE & ICE Mid-week Events 
Announced for the 2011 Shows!!
Repticon FIRE and ICE Week
Keep checking back for more events!

More Info @Repticon ICE Main Page​


----------



## palmettodarts (Feb 10, 2010)

We will be vending 

Fruit Fly Cultures (H & M) 
Palmetto Darts FF Media and culturing kits
Flour beetle cultures
Coco huts

All animals are our animals and are all captive born:

Azureus 3-5 months OTW
F1 Leucomelas 2-16 months OTW *some sex-able pairs*
Bakhuis 3 months OTW
F1 Cobalt 3 months OTW
Citronella 3 months OTW

2 Proven pairs of Azureus 2 years old
2 Proven pairs of Luecomelas 2.5 years old

F1 Red Eye tree frogs 2-5 months OTW

5 year old male sulcata tortoise (confirmed flashing)
20 month old leopard tortoises

Green tree pythons (Jayapura)

Any holds must be paid for prior to first day of show. 

Pictures will be sent upon request.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

JoshsFrogs will be vending as well, with over 200 captive bred dart frogs, all over 2 months ootw and bred by us, for you!

Fruit fly cultures, springtails, cork flats and tubes, and all the supplies you need. We'll be set up next to Tom and Jane of Under the Canopy Farms, who will also have a great selection of dart frogs and bromeliads. Make sure to stop by and say hi!


We'll also be doing some buy 3 get 1 free specials on select dart frogs, so make sure to swing by and check them out!


----------

